# What’s your favorite thing about your least favorite game, and your least favorite thing about your favorite game?



## QueenCobra (Jun 11, 2022)

If the title doesn’t make sense, I’m asking what you love about a game you hate, and what you hate about a game you love.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

I guess for me it would be the Persona series that I hate.  While I don't enjoy the gameplay, characters, or really anything about it, I do enjoy the fact that the later games have more of an anime style going for them.

And for the game I love, that would be Genshin Impact.  My least favorite thing about it are the artifact rolls.  It's literally so stupid and difficult to get the artifacts you want.


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2022)

This is a very unpopular opinion, but Persona 3 is without a doubt my least favorite Persona game. The music is repetitive, you have little control over your party and the main dungeon is a slog. What I do like is the story, even if it’s on the lighter side. It’s a solid mystery with a lot of payoff. Sadly I got spoiled on it.

Another game I’m not fond of is Danganronpa. All of the games have one note characters and terrible endings. In spite of that I still love the music. It makes the trials and investigations more enjoyable. 

As for games I love, the side quests in Dragon Quest XI are not very fun. Many of them require you to pep up to beat specific enemies. This means spending upwards of a half hour grinding just to progress. Others have vague hints that give you little information on how to finish the task. The midi music, at least in the original release, is also awful. They sound like they’re playing off a bootleg SNES. At least the definitive edition gives you the option to hear the orchestrated versions of the music.

Code;Realize is a game with very few faults. It’s the rare visual novel that has perfect pacing. My only issue is replaying the game for specific endings. To complete the story you have to spend 40 minutes just skipping text you’ve already read just to choose different options. Many visual novels do this, but it’s particularly frustrating here since the game itself is excellent.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 11, 2022)

My least favorite video game series is Kingdom Hearts. I have nothing positive to say about it other than that it's good that it brings happiness to the people who do enjoy it.

My favorite video game is Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. I don't really have many complaints about it, but I've seen other people (usually folks who got into the series with the more modern 3DS games or Three Houses) complain that the gameplay with like attack animations is a bit slower than they'd like. I don't mind the pacing any, but maybe that's something that could be remedied if Nintendo ever rereleases or remakes it. Which hopefully they will, since it's got one of if not the best settings and stories in the series but not enough people bought it at release to experience it, used copies are expensive, and not enough people have gotten the chance to experience it as such, but this is a tangent.

It does also kind of suck that the Support conversations in the game are limited to 5 per person instead of being unlimited like in the later games so you have to choose who to give the Supports to. It's tied to an old series mechanic where every character had an element associated to them and their Supports would grant bonuses like extra power or speed or whatever, depending on what the character's element was. If the game was ever to be remade, I doubt people would mind losing that aspect if it let you have more Supports, though that would also probably mean more Support conversations in general on top of what was already present and I don't know about how crazy they should go with additional content as I don't want the game to change too much.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 11, 2022)

For me personally….

I love Kirby and the Forgotten Land, but I wish it was longer. Don’t get me wrong, I love the mini-games, post-world area, etc. but I just wish there was more to the main game, if that makes sense.

I don’t “hate” Crafting Mama, but I found it a bit disappointing. However, I loved the clay crafts on there, as well as the gallery in the end.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 12, 2022)

Idk what game I hate the most, but I've expressed my dislike towards Danganronpa V3 a lot of times now. The story telling especially in the latter half was so wonky, and the ending basically invalidated everything else I had done. You have no idea how much I tried searching the internet for theorycrafters just to find justifications for the ending. I was legitimately not having it; it was so poorly written. That being said, I do absolutely love the prologue of the game, it set my expectations _so high_ only to be let down so quickly. I'm like an hour into the game and it already throws me a huge curveball that made me excited for more. I also think the cast is pretty loveable, I like the characters a bit more than I did DR1 and 2.

A game I'm really enjoying rn is Pokemon Arceus! Though I have to admit that I wished there were even more pokemon. I did a quick google search and found that there were only 200+ Pokemon. To be fair, I don't think it's all that bad, and I know they were testing the waters, but seeing a larger variety of Pokemon would've added more to my immersion of the game. I want to see more than just Starly/Shinx/Combee/Wurmple. Other birds or bugs would've been nice at the very least.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 12, 2022)

My favorite things about my least favorite game Sonic Colors on the Wii would probably be how cute those little aliens were. I guess my least favorite things about New Leaf is how the Cedar trees cannot grow on the bottom portion of your town because they will wilt if you plant them there.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 13, 2022)

The hardest part is deciding which game I love/hate. I like a lot of games :'D
Hmm, my least favorite thing about A Hat in Time is that we get to know a lot about characters that are important to the game's story, but we know little to nothing about the protagonist herself. Why this kid is traveling alone through space and has magical hourglasses, that are capable of manipulating time? There's a lot of...rather unsettling easter eggs hidden in Hat Kid's spaceship and they create even more questions.

I had some trouble deciding which game I don't like, but the answer turned out to be so obvious. My favorite thing about League of Legends is that I stopped playing it LMAO. But in all seriousness tho... I like it's gigantic lore, pretty much anything that tells interesting stories about the characters/locations.


----------



## WriterofWritings (Jun 13, 2022)

It was kinda hard to think of a game I hate xD I tend to like most things
What I love about the game I hate (any kind of game like Call of Duty/First Person Shooters in general) is that it can be played with others. That makes it more fun, but I've just never gotten into that type of gameplay style.

What I hate about my favorite game (Fire Emblem Awakening) is that there are several aspects of the story, especially late game, that don't make any sense. Characters who should have died can be recruited, most decisions you make in the story don't matter until technically the last one. Even so tho, it was my first FE game and it holds a special place in my heart always.


----------



## maysaaenables2 (Aug 5, 2022)

The favorite thing about my least favorite game (Dark Souls) is that it was hard to play. It might sound weird, but I like when you have actual enemies in the game you need to think about for some time to win. It feels more real and more entertaining.
One of my favorite games is old but gold Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy. The least favorite thing about this game was that you could use the strangulation force power against any enemy and paralyze them for several seconds. It helped me to kill them almost right away, and it made the game less interesting for me. 
I wrote some articles about both these games on ZumRoad, and you can go there and enjoy some game news.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 10, 2022)

My least favorite game is probably Xenoblade 2, but I don’t want to argue about the quality of the game, so let’s not start that. I gotta mention it to answer this question though- and I’ll say my favorite part of the game is the music. I can’t pull up the songs by name because I don’t even listen to them a lot, but it definitely had a couple of great ones in there. If you want something more specific then base Nia is actually cool as far as I’ve seen. I heard the villains are pretty good but I couldn’t bear to stick with the game long enough to beat it and see more of them.

My favorite game is stuck between three, so I’ll just list all three, since I can’t really pick one right now. My #1 flips between these all the time.

Guilty Gear Rev2: It’s a cliche answer, but Danger Time is really dumb. Jack-O is probably the disappointing character to me (if you only played Strive, Jack-O was basically a tower defense character in Rev2 which was honestly lame) and it’s very disappointing how weak Zato is for such a demanding character.

CTR Nitro-Fuelled: invisible walls/weird collission in some spots and reliance on internet access for a bunch of features. Also the online in general is missing a lot of stuff. Netcode, modes, no item toggle, etc.

Skylanders SWAP Force: lack of shorter levels in the campaign, in general I wish the load times were shorter and stuff, it can make it a little clunky to pick it up for a quick session. The bonus missions aren’t good enough to completely fill the void even though I’m glad they’re there. The story is one of the most disappointing things about the game, and the tone overall is very different from the first two games. Heck, I can go on about this for ages, but let me give you a definitive pinpointed choice on this one, the story/tone. The first game especially was so good with it, and I still think the story is enjoyable enough in SF, but it bugs me the most because of how much it means to me, it’d probably secure the spot of my favorite game ever if the story/writing side of it was better and kept the same quality lore/tone. It’s definitely a bit more “childish” than it had to be, which can come across as kind of flat, and the first game‘s lore and writing just get me right in the heart. The music and environments contribute to it too honestly- I just don’t have the words, it’s kind of complicated, but overall it goes back to it being about tone/lore stuff that would compliment and elevate the game more.


----------



## Snek (Aug 16, 2022)

Lets see...my favourite game that I have played would have to be Skyrim. The worst thing about the game would have to be the amount of "essential" characters in the game. Nasty characters like Maven Black-Briar can't die. Children can never die, even when are the most annoying. There are mods to make the essential characters die but I play on the Switch so that isnt possible for me. I also hate the Blades quest to try and kill Paarthurnax. I always either never activate the quest or never complete it. 

The least favourite games I've played...hmm.. well I guess my least favourite would have to be Story of Seasons. I got it on sale in the e-Shop and it reminds me a lot of phone games. I guess something thats good is that you can have a relationship with someone regardless of gender so its pretty inclusive.


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't know what I would say my least favorite game is so I'll just go with two titles in the Final Fantasy series as I hate them both but have the same compliment.

- Final Fantasy XIII and XV are gorgeous looking games. Square could push out the sloppiest, smelliest, nastiest game from their anus and it would likely still be visually stunning for the time it was released...Heck, XIII still looks pretty good by today's standards 13ish years later.

Favorite game? Again, I don't know, it's Monday so the answer is different today and probably will be tomorrow. Gonna cheat and say both I'm playing side by side right now (one on the go, one at home).

- Final Fantasy XII. I think this is the one that highlighted how tedious Final Fantasy combat is as a whole. You can automate XII's combat if you want which just makes every battle the same...But even if it isn't automated, all battles would still be the same. XII's mechanic of being able to automate actions only works because of how basic and braindead the combat in these games really is. Final Fantasy is just "spam attack" or if applicable, "spam the spell X is weak to". It's a shame as turn based inherently opens the door for more tactical gameplay and from the top of my head, none of the games actually do.

- Elden Ring. First time playing through it. Do some of the side content, have a "content map" open so I can find stuff without wandering aimlessly for ages, have some good times. Coming in having finished Sekiro the day before, I'm finding it pretty easy...Then I get to the second boss. "Why am I doing so little damage to it?  I don't think the health bar is even moving. Is this normal?". No, no it isn't. I check the internet and apparently I'm like 20-30  levels below what is about the average recommended level with absolutely dire gear. Have I gone the wrong way? Should I be here yet? Yes, I should be here, I'm going the right way. How? How am I able to get to that point after doing so much side content before it? Looking at "the map" there's barely any more side content to do in the area. I hate unnecessary grinding in games. If I can't get to the "recommended" level through regular gameplay, there's an issue. With the small amount of time I get to play games at home, I don't want to be running around in a circle farming EXP. To me, that's a balancing issue.


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 22, 2022)

Okay, I can't think of a legitimate least favorite game, because my all time least favorite game that I've ever had the unfortunate experience of playing is Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing. I guess a positive to that is at least it's kind of funny at how bad it is?

My favorite game is Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness, and I think my least favorite thing about that game is the fact that there's less to do than the third release, Explorers of Sky. Now, why is my favorite game EoD and not EoS? Because there's a lot of sentiment behind how I got it, and it's also the only video game that I've ever cried because of.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 23, 2022)

Idk if this is exactly my least favorite game but what I thought of first was Paper mario origami king. It's a very "baby mode" game and battles are atrocious but I did actually enjoy some of the humor and writing which surprised me. I wasn't expecting to like it I just got it for the pins it came with. I also really like my boy Bobby

For a game I love I thought fallout 4 which I know a lot of fans didn't like it but I did HOWEVER settlers are horrible ungrateful people like, I like settlement building but actually taking care of these people? No thanks...


----------



## Franny (Aug 24, 2022)

Least favorite is BioShock. I adore art deco verrrry much and that's what drew me into the game, visually it's a stunning game. Hate the story and the gameplay tho, insanely forgettable game.

My favorite game is either Fallout New Vegas or Paper Mario TTYD, I can't decide. For New Vegas, I absolutely hate how glitchy it is and how much you have to save just in case your game crashes. Very annoying. For paper Mario TTYD, id say the constant back tracking in later missions can get pretty irritating, especially for the last star before going to the moon. You gotta do a LOT before using the cannon.

I still adore these two games though and will always, gladly put up with their shenanigans


----------



## Belle T (Aug 24, 2022)

There are definitely games that are considerably worse, but for my least favorite game, I decided to opt for _Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World_.  For one, because it's a disappointing sequel to one of my favorite games on the Nintendo GameCube, so naturally there were a lot of expectations that it failed to live up to.  So while there are games that are more poorly constructed, more riddled with bugs, more graphically unappealing, and whatever other criteria there is to declare a game bad, this one has been perhaps the most frustrating on an emotional level.  The other reason is that my other pick was as an indie title made by a small team, so even though I _really _didn't enjoy it, I'm always going to be a little more lenient on a passion project by a small group compared to an enormous, AAA game made by a wealthy corporation with a team of over a thousand people.

Anyway, _Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World_ is perhaps one of the most lackluster sequels I'd ever played.  When I saw on it advertised on the Nintendo Channel on the Wii back in 2007, it was perhaps the most excited I had ever been for a game up to that point.  And then, when I finally got my hands on the game, that's when I became the jaded, unhappy adult I am today.  An unbelievable percentage of the game is recycled content from the original game.  The plot is a completely mangled mess with very unlikable protagonists.  The voice work is atrocious, with only a small portion of the original cast returning to reprise their role for legacy characters, who are treated more as accessories for the new protagonists than actual characters.  That's not even going into the multitude of baffling design choices, such as the weird pseudo-Pokémon gimmick that I often forget is even in the game, because the game sort of forgets about it, too.  If I had to give it any kind of actual praise, it would probably be on the soundtrack.  It's a Bandai-Namco game, so of course the production values are going to be high, no matter how poor the actual game.

But I feel that's kind of cop out answer.  It's easy to slap praise on something like that, but I wanted to challenge myself and see if I can find something about the gameplay or story that I liked.  One thing I did find very nice was that if you had a GameCube memory card with Tales of Symphonia save data inserted, the game will reward you with some (insubstantial but nice nonetheless) goodies.  I just love when games throw players little bones like that, little rewards for keeping up with the series, even if you could also cynically say it's to encourage them to spend more money.  I also do think the story has some interesting concepts.  For example, I enjoy the idea of exploring how creating a better world for most people might inherently mean negatively impacting others, how the prosperity of one group of people is almost always at the expense of others.  Do I think this game does a good job exploring those topics?  Absolutely not.  But they are topics that I think are more than worth exploring, even if done poorly.

As for my favorite game, I don't know if I'd call this my all-time favorite game, because my favorite always tends to shift and change based on my mood and whatever I happened to play most recently.  I'm going to say _Final Fantasy IX _because it recently had a very profound impact on me emotionally, but I'm sure after posting this, I'll probably think of a better candidate.  This is something of a trend with Final Fantasy in general, but I've always hated how overpowered the final boss is.  This is supposed to incentivize you to go back and complete all the side quests, but I just find it more frustrating than fun when the game just abruptly tosses you a boss who can just insta-kill you because they feel like it.  And I'm saying this as the insane person/old hag who _enjoys _the grindy and tedious nature of older JRPG's.


----------



## thebigguy (Aug 29, 2022)

QueenCobra said:


> If the title doesn’t make sense, I’m asking what you love about a game you hate, and what you hate about a game you love.


Pokemon moon has the redeeming feature of going into the lore quite far and having good visuals, Team fortress 2 is amazing but i cant help but feel jealous when someone with a metric crap ton of cool hats


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 29, 2022)

Well, my favorite game is probably Stick of Truth, I love the story and the combat style, and I like how that carries in into the second game. The sound track is great, its got a few little collectathons you can do. Overall its very fun, with lots to do.

But I dislike how little interaction you have with the other kids aside from the guys you can have as your buddies. Cause you can have the main cast, plus Butters and Jimmy as buddies.

But aside from the small quests you do involving a few of the other boys, IE Tweek, Craig, Toliken so fourth. You can chat with them, but they arnt optional buddies, and I kinda wish there was an option to have them follow you. Which is one of my favorite parts about the game, as well as why I like it more then the sequel; is that you walk around with your buddy, and they sometimes point out things in various areas as references to various episodes. Or walk into places they state their opinion. So it would be kinda fun to have had more buddy options.

Which sequel, The Fractured But Whole, did have. But you cant exactly walk around with them. You gotta physically find them, and for me that was a downside. Stick of Truth was shorter, but it had more charm with the buddie system, I just wish there were more buddies to pick from. Another reason Im not as big a fan of FBW, is because its underlyingly incredibly similar too SOT, but its got way more interaction with the kids, rather then the adults. Which is a huge plus for me.
---
My least favorite game is Kingdom Hearts and I have multiple reasons. Mostly hate it for how the romance is treated, it gets repetitive, the girls are guy dependant, and they keep bringing characters back even though they clearly died. Also Namine exists. I could honestly make a whole paragraph about why this game gets on my nerves. But I'll hold back.

Only positive is that Birth by Sleep had the best characters and story. That one I sorta enjoyed.


----------

